# Educate me please.



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

While being on this forum for info on Lyka and her pups, I've fallen in love. I've done a ton of research on my own, but would love to get personal experience on this. 

I am moving to California in Oct of 2016. Lyka will be seeing a trainer twice weekly after her "quarantine" time is up, so by the time I get to California, I'm hoping to have a well trained GSD. I would like to give myself at least a year to settle in before taking on another dog, but would like to get as much info/do as much research as possible, because I know I may be on a very long waiting list. 

I've fallen in love with LH Sables. Actually, LH FEMALE Sables, but I understand the bitch on bitch aggression, so I've decided to go with a male. But, I can't find any pictures of LH Sable males. Do they not exist, or am I just looking in the wrong place?

I would like to get into sports, and will have a working farm to keep the boy busy, so I'm not concerned being able to handle a WL dog, but should I rethink if I don't plan to use him for IPO? What are the pro's and con's to this? 

I will not be irresponsible, if Lyka can't be managed/trained enough by the time I'm ready, I don't have a problem waiting until she is either fully there, or waiting until she passes, I just wanted to start looking, getting personal opinions (maybe even about good breeders near San Luis Obispo California) and if I'm lucky enough, a few pics of some LH male Sables.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

OK let's start with "get coat color/length out of the equation"
And look for a dog with 1) health clearances 2) good temperment 3) working ability

You may be dotty over long coats; dotty over sable dogs etc. but if what you want is a reliable companion that will work look primarily for a reliable, healthy companion that will work.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Focus on the dog you have for now. There is so much more to a dog than coat color. Long coat is a fault, so you will not find reputable breeders breeding for that.


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

Sunflowers said:


> Focus on the dog you have for now. There is so much more to a dog than coat color. Long coat is a fault, so you will not find reputable breeders breeding for that.


Sunflower, this is at 2yrs out, if not longer. Lyka will have a minimum of year of intense training, and if there is even a slight problem lingering with her, I won't hesitate to wait until she is gone before getting another. She is my #1 priority. 

And I was completely unaware that long coats were a fault. That was exactly the kind of info I was looking for. Thank you 

The coat isn't a must, I've just fallen in love with the looks of them.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

You should stay away from any breeder that breeds FOR long hair sables - that is no better than breeders breeding for livers or blues, because they are in demand or because they are considered "rare". No better than buying from a BYB who breeds whatever two dogs they happen to have because they make cute puppies that people will buy. Not serious breeders who care about the breed, or who spend their life studying pedigrees and getting hands-on experience about the different lines by working and training their own dogs. 

That said, long haired sables to sometimes pop up in well-bred working line litters, and boy, are they GORGEOUS!!! They are very infrequent though. You may get lucky and end up with one, but if you are bent on long-haired sable or nothing, it may be a long wait to have one pop up in a well-bred litter, and for you to be on that waiting list, and for the pup that happens to be long-haired to be a good match for your level of experience and expectations.


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks Castlemaid, I didn't realize it was the same as a liver or blue. That's why I figured this forum was the the best place to go for info. 

I figured it would be a long waiting list, but didn't realize it would b a hit or miss kind of thing. 

I'll put my "wish list" on hold and focus on a well bred dog regardless of coat and keep my fingers crossed that I'll just get lucky


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

jschrest said:


> I've fallen in love with LH Sables. Actually, LH FEMALE Sables, but I understand the bitch on bitch aggression, so I've decided to go with a male. But, I can't find any pictures of LH Sable males. Do they not exist, or am I just looking in the wrong place?


Any pairing that produces LC female sables is just as likely to produce a LC male sable. Lots of working line dogs carry the LC gene, so as long as you're not in a great hurry, I don't see why you wouldn't be able to eventually find what you're looking for. We're on LC #2 and #3, and all of ours have been from normal stock coated parents. It's not actually a fault anymore, at least not under the German system (possibly still in the AKC), but breeding for coat color or length rather than health or temperament is something you may want to avoid. Still, there are breeders doing all the right things with regards to health testing and working ability who do sometimes produce coaties. 

Halo is our first working line dog, a LC sable female. :wub: I never had any interest in IPO, which has not been a problem. From the time we got her, I thought it would be fun to pursue _something_ with her, but she's got an amazing off switch, so even if we hadn't I think she would have been fine doing hikes, and going to the park to swim and play ball. Many working line pups would do just as well in a working/sport home as they would in an active pet home. A good breeder will be able to honestly assess their litter, and if you're upfront about the lifestyle you intend to provide and the activities you're interested in pursuing, they'll be able to select the best prospect for you, or tell you that they don't produce dogs that would be appropriate for you and hopefully give you some referrals to other breeders that might.


----------

